# Sprinter Cab Re-Spray



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Sprinters apparently suffer from corrosion and one area in particular is under the windscreen. I saw the early signs of rust so took my Van to "Cannock Resprays Ltd". They removed the screen and the happy to say slight corrosion and resprayed the cab. Perfect colour match, we are absolutely delighted with the finished job.

Cannock Resprays Ltd, 170, WS114AH 01543572686


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

What age is your Sprinter then?

Ours is 2005 and, other than a stone chip on the bonnet which rusts a tad, there isnt even the hint of the dreaded tinworm on ours yet. Should be getting the bonnet re-sprayed in the spring.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, would be interesting to know the year of yours.Ours is a 2006,and the same as Carl`s has only a stone chip on bonnet.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Sprinter cab respray*

Our is a 2002 316 cdi which we have owned since 2004. A short time after buying the van I joined this forum http://sprinter-source.com/forum/ they have proved most usefull in solving the few problems I have had over the last ten years. I first noticed the rust evidence shortly after a windscreen replacement about four years ago. Have been squirting various propriety rust killers around since then. They did suggest that it was perhaps my efforts that had kept the rust at bay. Like you I had several stone chips on the bonnet and tried to spoy them in with a paint match, resulted in measles so I got the spray gun out and resprayed the cab myself using cellulose not a bad job considering it was done in March in between showers but the gloss was not as it should be and I got fed up of cutting it back hence the respray. I could not use twin pack 1/. because it kills you without the protective gear and 2/. the van wouldn't go in our oven.
If you look on the Sprinter forum you can see what I imagined they would find and the examples shown are much younger vans than mine. Still think its the best van we have had. No 1 was a VW very good, No2 Peugeot Crap, No3 Sprinter.

Sorry for the long answer to a simple question which was ??


----------

